# Kings 2009-10 Schedule



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

*October* 

Wed 28 @ Oklahoma City 5:00pm 
Fri 30 @ New Orleans 5:00pm 
Sat 31 @ San Antonio 5:30pm 

*November* 

Mon 02 vs Memphis 7:00pm 
Wed 04 vs Atlanta 7:00pm 
Sat 07 @ Utah 6:00pm 
Sun 08 vs Golden State 6:00pm 
Tue 10 vs Oklahoma City 7:00pm 
Fri 13 vs Houston 7:00pm 
Tue 17 vs Chicago 7:00pm 
Fri 20 @ Dallas 5:30pm 
Sat 21 @ Houston 5:30pm 
Mon 23 @ Memphis 5:00pm 
Wed 25 vs New York 7:00pm 
Fri 27 vs New Jersey 7:00pm 
Sun 29 vs New Orleans 6:00pm 

*December*

Wed 02 vs Indiana 7:00pm 
Sat 05 @ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Sun 06 vs Miami 6:00pm 
Tue 08 @ New Orleans 5:00pm 
Wed 09 @ San Antonio 5:30pm 
Sat 12 vs Minnesota 7:00pm 
Tue 15 @ Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16 vs Washington 7:00pm 
Fri 18 @ Minnesota 5:00pm 
Sat 19 @ Milwaukee 5:30pm 
Mon 21 @ Chicago 5:00pm 
Wed 23 vs Cleveland 7:00pm 
Sat 26 vs LA Lakers 7:00pm 
Mon 28 vs Denver 7:00pm 
Wed 30 vs Philadelphia 7:00pm 

*January* 

Fri 01 @ LA Lakers 7:30pm 
Sat 02 vs Dallas 7:00pm 
Tue 05 vs Phoenix 7:00pm 
Fri 08 @ Golden State 7:30pm 
Sat 09 vs Denver 7:00pm 
Tue 12 vs Orlando 7:00pm 
Fri 15 @ Philadelphia 4:00pm 
Sat 16 @ Washington 4:00pm 
Mon 18 @ Charlotte 11:00am 
Wed 20 @ Atlanta 4:00pm 
Fri 22 @ Orlando 4:00pm 
Sat 23 @ Miami 4:30pm 
Tue 26 vs Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 29 @ Utah 6:00pm 
Sat 30 vs Charlotte 7:00pm

*February* 

Mon 01 @ Denver 6:00pm 
Wed 03 vs San Antonio 7:00pm 
Fri 05 vs Phoenix 7:00pm 
Sun 07 @ Toronto 9:00am 
Tue 09 @ New York 4:30pm 
Wed 10 @ Detroit 4:30pm 
Tue 16 vs Boston 7:00pm 
Wed 17 @ Golden State 7:30pm 
Sat 20 @ LA Clippers 7:30pm 
Sun 21 @ Phoenix 5:00pm 
Tue 23 vs Detroit 7:00pm 
Fri 26 vs Utah 7:00pm 
Sun 28 vs LA Clippers 6:00pm 

*March	*

Tue 02 @ Oklahoma City 5:00pm 
Wed 03 @ Houston 5:30pm 
Fri 05 @ Dallas 5:30pm 
Sun 07 vs Oklahoma City 6:00pm 
Tue 09 @ Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 10 vs Toronto 7:00pm 
Fri 12 vs Portland 7:00pm 
Sun 14 vs Minnesota 6:00pm 
Tue 16 vs LA Lakers 7:00pm 
Fri 19 vs Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Sun 21 @ LA Clippers 12:30pm 
Mon 22 vs Memphis 7:00pm 
Wed 24 @ New Jersey 4:30pm 
Fri 26 @ Boston 4:30pm 
Sun 28 @ Cleveland 12:00pm 
Tue 30 @ Indiana 4:00pm 
Wed 31 @ Minnesota 5:00pm 

*April	*

Sat 03 vs Portland 7:00pm 
Tue 06 vs San Antonio 7:00pm 
Thu 08 vs LA Clippers 7:00pm 
Sat 10 vs Dallas 7:00pm 
Mon 12 vs Houston 7:00pm 
Tue 13 @ LA Lakers 7:30pm


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

@ Boston and @ Cleveland in a row.. ouch.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

So excited! Two of my favorite teams will match up on the season opener. Westbrook VS Tyreke!!


----------

